# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής - προσαρμογή για αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας

## Θοδωρής

> *
> 
> **Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*
> 
> *
> Η περίοδος που κινεί το ενδιαφέρον κάθε νέου χομπίστα , ενώ παράλληλα δίνει και το στίγμα της επιτυχίας των προσπαθειών ενός οργανωμένου εκτροφέα , είναι η περίοδος της αναπαραγωγής . Όμως η πιο ουσιαστική περίοδος που η διαχείρηση της θα οδηγήσει σε μια επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή  , δεν ξεκινά με την προετοιμασία των πουλιών , λίγες εβδομάδες πριν την ένωση του ζευγαριού .Η έναρξη του εκτροφικού έτους είναι η περίοδος της πτερόροιας . Ακολουθεί ,συνήθως , το τέλος της προηγούμενης αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου.Κατά την περίοδο αυτή ,τα πουλιά υπόκεινται σε μεγάλη καταπόνηση ,γιατί σε διάστημα λίγων εβδομάδων ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ζωικού ιστού τους ,τα φτερά ,πέφτουν σταδιακά και παράλληλα δημιουργούνται νέα στηθέση τους .Είναι μια περίοδος που αν δεν τα προσέξουμε όσο πρέπει , μπορεί να γονατίσει τον οργανισμό τους και αυτό αν δεν γίνει ορατό με την εμφάνιση κάποιας ασθένειας ,θα γίνει σίγουρα στην επόμενη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο με εμφάνιση μειωμένης αναπαραγωγικήςικανότητας .Για τον λόγο αυτό ,μια εκτροφική χρονιά  , αρχίζει και τελειώνει στην περίοδο της πτερόροιας !
> Το πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης πουακολουθεί στηρίζεται σε μια λογική αντίθετη με αρκετά που μέχρι σήμερα απο τον οργανωμένο Έλληνα εκτροφέα ήταν δεδομένη παραδοσιακή τακτική.
> Απουσιάζει η κατάχρηση αντιβιώσεων ,που παραδοσιακά μεγάλο ποσοστό εκτροφέων χορηγούσε για παράλογη , δίχως επιστημονική υπόσταση πρόληψη , προιόν παραπληροφόρησης , κάτι που οδηγούσε σε εξασθένηση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος των πουλιών και πολλές φορές σε ανάπτυξη ανθεκτικών στελεχών μικροβίων,τα οποία τελικά δεν μπορούσαν να αντιμετωπιστούν με αρκετά κάποτεδραστικά φάρμακα .Παράλληλα οι μύκητες (candida κλπ)
> 
> ...


Μιας και η μεγαλη μου αγαπη ειναι  καρδερινα πως μπορουμε αυτο το προγραμα να το κανουμε  για καρδερινες (και για τον ετησιο πινακα και διατροφικα);
Μεταβαλετε  γιατι η αναπαραγωγη της ξεκινα απο τον Απριλιο με Μαι ποιο πολυ αρα η προετιμασια θα πρεπει να ξεκινησει λιγο ποιο αργα γιατι
στα καναρινια ξεκιναμε σιγα σιγα απο μεσα με τελος Δεκεμβριου για να τα ενωσουμε τα ζευγαρια μας αρχες Μαρτιου (εξωτερικη εκτροφη)

----------


## jk21

πας το προγραμμα ως προς τις πολυβιταμινες 1 μηνα πισω .δηλαδη η αλλαγη με σταδιακη αυξηση τους απο το δεκεμβρη ,ξεκινα απο το γεναρη  .στα χορταρικα δεν αλλαζεις κατι αλλα δινεις επιπλεον σε καθε μηνα ,ακομα και απο δεκεμβρη  ,οσο μπορεις τροφες που τα πουλια βρισκουν στη φυση εκεινη την εποχη.  αρχες φλεβαρη δινεις φουλ γαρδελοχορτο και ταραξακο μεχρι τον ερχομο της ανοιξης .καθε  μερα ! στον ταραξακο και τα φυλλα αλλα και στα δυο κυριως τα κοτσανια με τον σπορο σε ημιωριμη μορφη

taraxacum_thalamus_flower.jpg TaraxacumOfficinale2.jpg hierba_cana.jpg Senecio_vulgaris_detail.jpg
(μολις κλεισει το λουλουδι ,πριν να ανοιξει ο << κλεφτης >>. την ιδια περιοδο σταδιακα και μολις μπει η ανοιξη ακομα πιο συχνα δινεις εξτρα μιγμα με κια ,καμελινα ,bella di note και παπαρουνα σε αναλογιες 3 ,3 ,1,1 ειτε σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα ειτε ανακατεμενο σαν δυο κουταλια του γλυκου συνολο απο αυτα ,σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης  

επισης θα δινεις συχνα απο την στιγμη που θα εμφανιστουν σε δεντρα (λιγο δυσκολο για αθηνα ...) κλαδια με μπουμπουκια κυριως απο  αμυγδαλια σε πρωτη φαση ,αλλα και αλλα οπως αχλαδια  , κερασια κλπ αργοτερα 
οταν τα ενωσεις θα εχεις εκτος του υλικου φωλιας (τριχα ) και αρκετους κλεφτες (χνουδι ) για να χρησιμοποιησουν σαν τελειωμα αντι,κατα τον ιδιο τροπο που τα καναρινια ζητανε βαμβακι 

αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες .τα συμπληρωματα για προληψη ασθενειων κανονικα οπως το προγραμμα για καναρινια

----------


## Θοδωρής

χιλια ευχαριστω.
Μαλλον δεν θα προχωρισω σε εκτροφη καρδερινας φετος λογο χωρου ποιο πολυ απλα φτιαχνω το ετησιο προγραμμα
να ειναι έτοιμο για μελλοντικη χρηση για να μην ψαχνω τελευταία στιγμη

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη για το μορφωτικο και καλα πληροφορημενο  αρθρο σου,

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον τι εχω στο μυαλο μου για την αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας

Η κλουβα οσο γινετε μεγαλυτερη, 2*2*2 αν εχουμε την δυνατότητα (λιγο δυσκολο για μερικους) ή 1*0,5*0,5 το λιγοτερο 

Στην περιοδο της συντηρισης (απο πτερορροια και μετα) για τρωφη την *SLAATS CARDUELIS MIX :* *Νίζερ  , κανναβούρι ,γρασίδι ψιλό , λινάρι λευκό , κεχρί  ,περίλλα λευκή  ,αγριόσποροι  ,σπανακόσπορος  ,λευκός μαρουλόσπορος  ,σπόρος καρότου ,  ραδικόσπορος  ,μαύρος μαρουλόσπορος  ,teasel thistle ( νεράγκαθο ) ,  λευκό μίλλετ ,περίλλα καφέ , ηλιόσπορος ψιλός  , βρώμη 

*Απο Φλεβαρη - Μαρτη και μετα για να εμπλουτισθει η διατρωφη τους *MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI*

*Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος, Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico), Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό, Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο. 

*και ενα κλωναρακι κεχρι σε τσαμπι για να μην στρεσαρωντε και για να τρωνε και αμυλουχοτς σπορους, κλωναρι και απο ριγανη, βασιλικο, κά και ενα κλαδι πευκο*

*Αυγοτρωφη οπως στο ετησιο προγραμμα για τα καναρινια, μια φορα την εβδομαδα στην συντηριση και καθημερινα απο Γενναρη.
Αυγοτρωφη του jk με το γαλα αλλα προσαρμοσμενη με επιπλεων αυγα και αλευρα οπως προτείνει για καρδερινες, ή την αυγοτρωφη για τα ιθαγενη με τα σαλιγκαρια
 με προσθηκη  αρακα, βλαστομενων σπορων, προσθηκη βοτανων, καλαμποκι χλωρο, κά

Οι πολυβιταμινες εναν μηνα πισω σε σχεση με την προετιμασια των καναρινιων

Σε επιπλεων ταιστρα απο ανοιξη κια, καμελινα, παπαρουνοσπορο, belle di notte στην αναλογια 3,3,1,1 

Λαχανικα κανονικα καθημερινα και επιπλεων γαρδελοχοτρο, ταρξακο, μπροκολο και οτι τρωει η καρδερινα αναλογα με την εποχη
Επισεις φρουτα.

Τωρα για το νερο 
μια συνεχομενη εβδομαδα καθε μηνα μηλοξυδο στο νερο
μια συνεχομενη εβδομαδα καθε μηνα τσαι με βοτανα (ριγανη,θυμαρι, κά) ή ακομα καλυτερα αλοη.
Δυο συνεχομενες ημερες του μηνα σκορδονερο
Πολυβιταμηνες κανονικα.


Προσπαθω να φτιαξω εναν μπουσουλα,
Ακουω γνωμες για τροποποιηση, διορθωση κά

----------


## mitsman

> Η κλουβα οσο γινετε μεγαλυτερη, 2*2*2 αν εχουμε την δυνατότητα (λιγο δυσκολο για μερικους) ή 1*0,5*0,5 το λιγοτερο


Καλα τα λες.... οτι καλυτερο μπορει ο καθενας!






> Στην περιοδο της συντηρισης (απο πτερορροια και μετα) για τρωφη την *SLAATS CARDUELIS MIX :**Νίζερ , κανναβούρι ,γρασίδι ψιλό , λινάρι λευκό , κεχρί ,περίλλα λευκή ,αγριόσποροι ,σπανακόσπορος ,λευκός μαρουλόσπορος ,σπόρος καρότου , ραδικόσπορος ,μαύρος μαρουλόσπορος ,teasel thistle ( νεράγκαθο ) , λευκό μίλλετ ,περίλλα καφέ , ηλιόσπορος ψιλός , βρώμη 
> 
> Απο Φλεβαρη - Μαρτη και μετα για να εμπλουτισθει η διατρωφη τους MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI
> 
> Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος, Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος,Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico), Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος,Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό, Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο. 
> 
> και ενα κλωναρακι κεχρι σε τσαμπι για να μην στρεσαρωντε και για να τρωνε και αμυλουχοτς σπορους,*


καλα το πας και οσο μπαινεις στη περιοδο αναπαραγωγης το κανουμε μονο μανιτομπα






> *
> Αυγοτρωφη οπως στο ετησιο προγραμμα για τα καναρινια, μια φορα την εβδομαδα στην συντηριση και καθημερινα απο Γενναρη.
> Αυγοτρωφη του jk με το γαλα αλλα προσαρμοσμενη με επιπλεων αυγα και αλευρα οπως προτείνει για καρδερινες, ή την αυγοτρωφη για τα ιθαγενη με τα σαλιγκαρια
> με προσθηκη αρακα, βλαστομενων σπορων, προσθηκη βοτανων, καλαμποκι χλωρο, κά*


Εδω μου τα χαλας..... ναι μια φορα την εβδομαδα και στην αυγοτροφη του jk  αλλα οι απο γενναρη καθημερινα... δεν μπορεις απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ουτε να ξεκινας να δινεις καθημερινα αυγοτροφη αλλα ουτε και να την κοβεις.... οτι κανεις θα το κανεις σταδιακα!!!! την πρωτη εβδομαδα του γενναρη μια φορα αυγοτροφη την δευτερη 2 φορες αυγοτροφη την τριτη 3 φορες την τεταρτη 4 φορες και παει λεγοντας...




> Σε επιπλεων ταιστρα απο ανοιξη κια, καμελινα, παπαρουνοσπορο, belle di notte στην αναλογια 3,3,1,1


το θεωρω υπερβολη και ανουσιο αφου δινεις το συγκεκριμενο μειγμα σπορων!




> Τωρα για το νερο 
> μια συνεχομενη εβδομαδα καθε μηνα μηλοξυδο στο νερο
> μια συνεχομενη εβδομαδα καθε μηνα τσαι με βοτανα (ριγανη,θυμαρι, κά) ή ακομα καλυτερα αλοη.
> Δυο συνεχομενες ημερες του μηνα σκορδονερο
> Πολυβιταμηνες κανονικα.


Διαλεξε μια εταιρια... εγω διαλεξα την  versele  με  muta vit ferti vit, omni vit, bio digest, calci lux κτλ και τηρησε πιστα το προγραμμα.... ασε τα σκορδονερα και τα αλατοπιπερα μηλοξυδα και καλα κρασια κατα μερους...ασε τον jk να τα βαζει αυτη την περιοδο (της αναπαραγωγης) !!!!



ουτε εμπειρος ειμαι ουτε τιποτα..... την σκεψη μου εκφραζω!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη καλα κανεις και εκφραζεις την σκεψη σου.
Αλλωστε γι αυτο ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα, να εκφρασουμε ολοι τις σκεψεις για την εκτρωφη και διαχειριση της καρδερινας.

Για την αυγοτρωφη και για οτι αλλαγη γινει (μειωση-αυξηση) θα γινει σε ολα σταδιακα, ξεχασα  να το αναφερω,
σιγουρα θα εχω ξεχασει κι αλλα οπως την προσθηκη γυρης, σπιρουλινας, λεκιθινης, μαγια μπυρας

Για το κια, bella di notte, παπαρουνοσπορο, καμελινα σκεφτηκα αυτη την επιπλεων χορήγηση επειδη σαν μικροι σποροι που
ειναι θα καθοντε στον πατο της ταιστρας (αυτο μπορουμε να το αποφηγουμε αν βαζουμε καθημερινα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου αν πουλι
ή αν η ταιστρα ειναι ριχη στον πατο της κλουβας και τα σπορια απλωνοντε και δεν καληπτει το ενα το αλλο)

Για πολυβιταμινες εγω χρησιμοποιω στα καναρινια μου την combivit ma (ψαχνω να βρω την grow more plus, αλλα δεν την εχω βρει ακομα,
αν ξερει καποιος που μπορω στην Αθηνα να την βρω ας μου στειλει ενα πμ)
Για βιταμινη Ε με σελινιο χρισιμοποιω την ivasept

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στα καναρινια τα σταματαω τα πολλα πολλα.... μια πολυβιταμινη οπως η Muta vit ειναι υπεραρκετη..... στις καρδερινες ομως δεν θα αλλαξω το προγραμμα της orlux για κανενα λογο!!!

Εγω κανω την δικη μου αυγοτροφη που αφου πετυχε περυσι, θα κανω την ιδια και φετος!!!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Κατι αλλο που ξεχασα, στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης δεν δινουμε μυλοξυδο.

Καλη η Muta vit αλλα προτιμω την combivit γιατι μπαινει 1γρ σε 1λιτρο νερο αλλα ψαχνω την grow more plus
και για τους γαλοκτοβακιλους αλλα επιση ειναι και τις ιδιας λογικης 0,75γρ σε 1,5 λιτρα νερου

----------


## mitsman

Μηλοξυδο- σκορδονερο ταυτοχρονα με πολυβιταμινη δεν γινεται!!!! αρα δεν δινουμε!!!! λεω τωρα εγω.... εεεε ρε και τα δει ο jk αυτα που λεω.... χαχαχαχα/... θα με τιμωρησει σκληρα.... θα με παρει τηλεφωνο!!!!! ααχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μυλοξυδο δινετε παντα σκετο, δεν το αναφερω καπου για μειξη με πολυβιταμινες.
Για το σκορδονερο δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα και αυτο σκετο το προτεινω

----------


## jk21

ας βαλουμε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα .ο θοδωρης προσπαθει να προσαρμοσει το προγραμμα των καναρινιων που εχω παραθεσει στη σχετικη ενοτητα ,ωστε να ειναι καταλληλο για καρδερινες .οποιος θα εχει ανοιξει το ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο που εχω εκει (δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι ολοι να το κανουνε ,αλλα οσοι εχουν γνωμη καλα ειναι να ριχνουν και καμμια ματια αναλυτικη ) θα δουνε οτι το μηλοξυδο ουτε με αλλες ουσιες μπλεκεται στην ποτιστρα ουτε εχει σχεση με καιρους λιγο πριν την αναπαραγωγη .τη θεση του την παιρνει η αλοη και το ριγανελαιο -ριγανοζουμο  ή η προπολη ή και ολα αυτα ,οπως εχω σχολιασει σε αλλο θεμα  (εναλλακτικα της αλοης ή συμπληρωματικα δηλαδη ) 
επεισης εγω ποτε δεν εβαλα στη συντηρηση μια μερα αυγοψωμο τη βδομαδα μονο .εχω μια μερα αυγο .ουδεμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο .με ενα αυγο μπορει να φτιαξεις αυγοψωμο για 3 μερες σιγουρα και παραπανω ισως ... τι θελω να πω; το εχω ξαναεξηγησει .οι αυγοτροφες και τα αυγοψωμα ειναι μονο κατα το 1/3 και λιγοτερο αυγο .κατα τα αλλα ειναι αμυλουχα σκευασματα (αλευρα σιτου,βρωμης κλπ ) οπως και οι αμυλουχοι σποροι .ενα καλης ποιοτητας αλευρι και μαλιστα με συνδιασμο σιταριου και βρωμης   μπορει να δωσει θρεπτικα στοιχεια ,πολυ καλυτερα απο κεχρι και βρωμη που εχουν τα μιγματα σπορων ,ειδικα αν δεν ειναι και ολοφρεσκα .... 

αρα στη συντηρηση ξεκιναμε με 2-3 μερες αυγοψωμο (3 αν δεν εχουμε παχουλα πουλια ) και αυξανουμε απο γεναρη (στα καναρινια το κανω απο δεκεμβρη ) σε 3 μερες αυγοψωμο 2 μερες κενο 3 αυγοψωμο 2 κενο κλπ .τον επομενο μηνα (φλεβαρη ) αυτο γινεται 3 αυγοψωμο 1 κενο 3 αυγοψωμο 1 κενο  κλπ που ειναι σχεδον 5-6 μερες την εβδομαδα αυγοψωμο και απο τον μαρτη καθε μερα .τιποτα δεν γινεται αποτομα 

την καμελινα και την κια την θελω σιγουρα για την βιταμινη ε της πρωτης ,τα αμινοξεα της δευτερη και τα λιπαρα οξεα και των δυο ,που ευνοουν στα μεγιστα τη γονιμοτητα και ας γινει σε βαρος της ποσοτητας του βασικου μιγματος (οχι της ποικιλοτητας ) .βασικα ας το βαζεις μονο στην αυγοτροφη . bella di notte ομως θελω στα θηλυκα στην προετοιμασια και παπαρουνοσπορο (πολυ λιγο ωστε να κερδισεις συνεπικουρικα στα αμινοξεα των αλλων σπορων και ειδικα στην αργινινη , αλλα να μην επηρεαστουν απο οποιες αλλες ουσιες του )

αν δεν βρεις grow more παρε ενα απο τα ornicuma s ,nekton s ,οrnicuma R ή mutavit και στα δυο πρωτα μονο δωσε και ιβασεπτ αλλα σε μικροτερη της συνιστωμενης ποσοτητας .τα 2 τελευταια δεν χρειαζονται .βαζε ελααααχιστο για το σεληνιο εκτος αν δινεις brazil nuts 

αυγοτροφη αυτην με την λακτοζη ,αρκει να την τρωνε .αν δεν εχεις αρωμα πορτοκαλι ,να βαζεις ξυσμα ή και χυμο

----------


## mitsman

> ας βαλουμε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα .ο θοδωρης προσπαθει να προσαρμοσει το προγραμμα των καναρινιων που εχω παραθεσει στη σχετικη ενοτητα ,ωστε να ειναι καταλληλο για καρδερινες .οποιος θα εχει ανοιξει το ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο που εχω εκει (δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι ολοι να το κανουνε ,αλλα οσοι εχουν γνωμη καλα ειναι να ριχνουν και καμμια ματια αναλυτικη ) θα δουνε οτι το μηλοξυδο ουτε με αλλες ουσιες μπλεκεται στην ποτιστρα ουτε εχει σχεση με καιρους λιγο πριν την αναπαραγωγη .τη θεση του την παιρνει η αλοη και το ριγανελαιο -ριγανοζουμο  ή η προπολη ή και ολα αυτα ,οπως εχω σχολιασει σε αλλο θεμα  (εναλλακτικα της αλοης ή συμπληρωματικα δηλαδη ) 
> επεισης εγω ποτε δεν εβαλα στη συντηρηση μια μερα αυγοψωμο τη βδομαδα μονο .εχω μια μερα αυγο .ουδεμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο .



Αυτα μην τα λες σε εμενα.... εγω απαντησα σε αυτα που εγραψε ο θοδωρης σαν μπουσουλα που ειπε:




> Λοιπον τι εχω στο μυαλο μου για την αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας
> 
> Η κλουβα οσο γινετε μεγαλυτερη, 2*2*2 αν εχουμε την δυνατότητα (λιγο δυσκολο για μερικους) ή 1*0,5*0,5 το λιγοτερο 
> 
> Στην περιοδο της συντηρισης (απο πτερορροια και μετα) για τρωφη την *SLAATS CARDUELIS MIX :* *Νίζερ , κανναβούρι ,γρασίδι ψιλό , λινάρι λευκό , κεχρί ,περίλλα λευκή ,αγριόσποροι ,σπανακόσπορος ,λευκός μαρουλόσπορος ,σπόρος καρότου , ραδικόσπορος ,μαύρος μαρουλόσπορος ,teasel thistle ( νεράγκαθο ) , λευκό μίλλετ ,περίλλα καφέ , ηλιόσπορος ψιλός , βρώμη 
> 
> *Απο Φλεβαρη - Μαρτη και μετα για να εμπλουτισθει η διατρωφη τους *MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI*
> 
> *Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος, Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico), Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό, Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο. 
> ...



Εγω ακολουθω σε θεμα πολυβιταμινες το προγραμμα της ορλουξ η οποια εχει καθημερινα καποιο σκευασμα... οποτε αυτο που λεει ο Θοδωρης για μηλοξυδο κατευθειαν ακυρωνει το προγραμμα μου λοιπον......

ειναι η αποψη μου και δεν θελω να ανοιξω κανενα ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο σου για να πω την γνωμη μου΄... απαντησα στον θοδωρη και οχι σε εσενα!!!!!

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  το  πρόγραμμα το  έχω  το τηρείς  όπως  το  γράφει;

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα περυσι το τηρησα με χριστιανικη ευλαβεια αν εξαιρεσεις το calci- lux που εγω εδινα ενα δικο μου σκευασμα.....
Νομιζω οτι ειναι ο λογος που ειχα σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη μεσα Μαιου τα πρωτα μου μικρα!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ το θεμα που ανοιξε ο Θοδωρης ειναι προσαρμογη του προγραμματος που εχω ανεβασει για καναρινια ,στις καρδερινες .με βαση εκεινο το προγραμμα ανεφερε καποια πραγματα που ειχε ηδη σκεφτει να αλλαξει αυτος και ζητησε πανω σε εκεινο το προγραμμα ,να του προτεινουμε αλλαγες που να το προσαρμοζουν στις καρδερινες .αν δεν το συμβουλευτεις πως θα προτεινεις αλλαγες ή προσθηκες; για το μηλοξυδο λοιπον ,οταν ελεγες με σιγουρια  <<  ασε τα σκορδονερα και τα αλατοπιπερα μηλοξυδα και καλα κρασια κατα μερους...ασε τον jk *να τα βαζει αυτη την περιοδο (της αναπαραγωγης)* !!!! >>   μαλλον το ειπες  επιπολαια .εστω στον θοδωρη και οχι σε μενα  ...

----------


## mitsman

σου ξαναλεω απαντησα στο προγραμμα που εβγαλε ο ο Θοδωρης.... δεν κοιταξα καθολου παραπανω..... ειδα μονο εκεινο το ποστ..... 
Αν θες καταλαβε το.... αν δεν θες παλι...................

----------


## jk21

αν σε ενα θεμα που δεν εχεις ξαναπαντησει ,ξεκινας την αναγνωση του για πρωτη φορα απο το ποστ 5 ,τοτε πασο .... εχεις δικιο

----------


## mitsman

Αφου ρε μητσο βγαζει προγραμμα.... που σημαινει οτι εχει διαβασει τα δικα σου παραπανω και εχει καταληξει εκει.... εγω τι να διαβασω παραπανω??? παμε στο ζουμι... εβγαλε προγραμμα.... του ειπα τι μου αρεσε και τι δεν μου αρεσε!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημήτρη (mitsman) το να βγάλεις μια φωλιά καρδερίνες από παραμάνα δεν θεωρείται μεγάλη επιτυχία. όχι ότι δεν είναι επιτυχία.

Καρδερίνες έχουμε βγάλει και με σκέτο αυγό και μείγμα σπόρων, οπότε και τα σκευάσματα που έδινες και λες οτι θα δώσεις για μένα εκτός από περιττά κάνουν σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και κακό. και για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος την χρονιά που έδωσα φερτιβιτ μια καρδερίνα γέννησε 2 αυγά σε μια μέρα. προφανώς το αυγό της προηγούμενης μέρας είχε ''κολλήσει'' και βγήκε 
μαζί με της επόμενης. το ίδιο είχε συμβεί σε άλλα δυο παιδιά που είχαν δώσει φερτιβιτ...


πέρσι στην Τρίπολη στις 10 Απριλίου είχα ακούσει στην φύση καρδερίνες να ταΐζουν πουλάκια σε φωλιά έτοιμα να σκαρίσουν... οπότε τα δικά σου στην Νάξο μάλλον είχαν καθυστερήσει. 

με όλα αυτά θέλω να πω ότι δεν πρέπει να ενθουσιαζόμαστε και να παραμυθιαζόμαστε ότι αν κάνεις το τάδε πρόγραμμα με συμπληρώματα έχεις εξασφαλίσει και αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας.
Αυτά στα λέω για να δώσεις περισσότερη βάση στα πουλιά που θα βάλεις για αναπαραγωγή και όχι σε οτιδήποτε άλλο, συν ότι φέτος τα πουλιά θα τα έχεις μέσα και σε μικρότερες κλούβες. 

Ο Δημήτρης jkπροτείνει κάποια πράγματα ακίνδυνα ( ορισμένα από αυτά τα έχω δοκιμάσει) δοκιμασέ τα και εσύ και αν δεν σου κάνουν μην τα ξαναδώσεις.


Εγώ από αυτό το ποστ θέλω να παρακαλέσω και εσένα Δημήτρη (mitsman) και τον championΑντρέα (adreas) να δοκιμάσετε (έστω σε ένα ζευγάρι) αναπαραγωγή χωρίς χημικά συμπληρώματα. Το έχω κάνει και το έχουν κάνει και άλλοι, και θέλω να το κάνετε και εσείς και περισσότερο ο πρωταθλητής μας.

----------


## adreas

Κώστα  προσωπικά  πιστεύω ότι  τα  σκευάσματα τύπου  φέρτι  βιτ  και  ότι  άλλο δεν  μου  λένε και  πολλά  αλλά είναι θέμα  διατροφικό  το πως  θα  δώσεις να  καταλάβει  το πουλί ότι  ήρθε  η  άνοιξη   αν δεν  αλλάξεις   το  μείγμα  αν αν  αν  μόνο με  βιταμίνες  δεν  κάνειςκάτι.  Το Δημητράκη  τώρα   του  βγήκε  η περασμένη  χρονιά  πολύ καλά  κάνει  και ακολουθάει  το  πρόγραμμα αφού  πέτυχε. Να  παραθέσω και  κάποιου εκτροφέα  σημειώσεις :
 Τσάϊ, βότανα Stis 28Dekemwriou tous dino Tsai apo radikia. Stis 29 Dekemwriou Tsai apo tsouknidakai stis 30 Dekemwriou tsai xamomili. 
31 Dekemwriou nero sketo.Apo 1. mexri 5. Ianouariou vitamini E sto Nero. Apotis 6. Ianouariou den ksanawlepoun Vitamini E mexri ton Dekemwrio. 
Apo do kai pera mia fora ti wdomada polivitamini Vitasol. Mia fora tin ewdomadaTsai apo tsouknida tin parapano ewdomada tsai apo radiki 
akoma tin parapano tsai apo xamomili kai tin tetarti ewdomada tsai apoMelissowotano. Diladi se ena mina tessera diaforetika tsagakia. 
Edo to agorazo se fakelakia kai se ena litro nero waso tria fakelakia tsai kaimia koutalia tis soupas Meli. (22) 

πολύ συχνα βαζω μια κουπα τσαγιου από ροφημα βασιλικου σε τρια λιτρα νερο. (13)

Τα βότανα μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε μέχρι 3 συνεχόμενες ημέρες τηνεβδομάδα. Το καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικά κάθε μέρα ή ανά 3ημέρες άλλο. 

Η τσουκνίδα, το γαιδουράγκαθο, ο ζωχός, ο ηλιόσπορος είναι τροφή και μπορούμενα τα δίνουμε συνέχεια. 

Για μένα σούπερ φάρμακο είναι το φασκόμηλο, ο αγκαθόσπορος, ο ηλιόσπορος τοσκορδέλαιο και μετά ο βασιλικός η μέντα και όλα τα άλλα. 
Για τον βασιλικό δεν ξέρω τι περιέχει από βιταμίνες και μέταλλα, ξέρω όμως τιςιδιότητές του. 

Αυτό που έχετε διαπιστώσει ότι τα πουλιά πυρώνουν με τον βασιλικό, εγώ το έχωδιαπιστώσει και με το σκορδόνερο και το φασκόμηλο και με το θυμαρόνερο. 
Πιστεύω ότι οτιδήποτε τονώνει τα όργανα του σώματος στην πράξη φαίνεται σανπύρωμα. 
Ψάχνοντας στο internet να βρω τι είναι αυτός ο περίφημος σπόρος chia, βρήκα ότιείναι ο σπόρος του μεξικάνικου φασκόμηλου. (32) 

Εγώ ζεσταίνω νερό 1 φλυτζ.του καφέ και αφού κάψει το νερό το βγάζω από τηφωτιά, βάζω 3 φυλλαράκια φασκόμηλο και το αφήνω 1 τεταρτο. Μετά αυτό το τσάι τορίχνω μέσα σε μία κανάτα με ένα - ενάμισυ λίτρο νερό. (33)

----------


## jk21

Τα συνθετικα πολυβιταμινουχα οταν παρεχονται σε λογικα πλαισια (γιατι εχουν πολυβιταμινες λιγο κατω απο τα τοξικα ορια και πολυ πανω απο τα φυσιολογικα ... απλα γιατι συνηθως δεν απορροφουνται πληρως ) μπορουν σαφως να βοηθησουν ,ειδικα αν υπαρχει δεδομενη υπογονιμοτητα ,αρκει να παιζουν τον πραγματικο τους ρολο ... να ειναι *συμπληρωματα* σε μια βασικα σωστη φυσικη διατροφη .βασικα κανενα συμπληρωμα δεν εχει πυρωτικες ουσιες (δεν θεωρω την βιτ ε πυρωτικη και το εχω εξηγησει πολλες φορες ) εκτος του ornicuma R που εχει ginseng το οποιο δεν υπαρχει κατι επισημο στα πτηνα οτι εχει τετοιες ιδιοτητες ,αλλα στους ανθρωπους υπαρχουν αναφορες ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι το κορεατικο ή της σιβηριας (εχει διαφορα το ενα απο το αλλο ) .Οπως και να εχει ,αν μιλαμε για καρδερινες ,το πυρωμα αν επιδρα κυριως στα αρσενικα ,μαλλον προβλημα ειναι παρα θετικο .το θεμα ειναι να παρουν μπροστα τα θηλυκα και κυριως να πειστουν να κλωσσησουν μετα ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λογο ελλείψεων χωρου κά δεν μπορω να κανω σωστη αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας και γι αυτο δεν το επιχειρώ για φετος.
Αν μετακομισω και εχω χωρο θα πρωσπαθησω την αναπαραγωγη της.
Ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να οργανωθω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο και να ειμαι ετοιμος για οταν μου δωθει η ευκαιρια.
Με τις καρδερινες ποτε δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος.Μπορει να τους παρεχεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις και να μην γινει τιποτα
και καποιος αλλος να τους δινει μονο καναρινοτρωφη (5 σπορια) και ψωμι ξερο και να του κανουν 5 στα 5 και οταν ενθουσιαστικα που του
γεννησαν η απαντηση του ηταν
-Τι να τα κανεις δεν εβγαλα ουτε ενα καρδερινοκαναρο φετος (μονο τα κλαματα που δεν με επιασαν).
Προσπαθω λοιπον να μην παω εντελως στην τυχη στο μελλον και να κανω ενα προγραμματακι σαν το ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο του jk και να προσπαθησω
να το ακολουθησω (οχι τοσο πιστα αν δεν μπορεσω, αλλα οσο ποιο πολυ μπορεσω).
Το μυαλο μου κινηθηκε στην λογικη των καναρινιων.
Περιοδος πτερορροιας, περιοδος προετιμασιας, περιοδος αναπαραγωγης.
Σκεφτικα τις διαστασεις της κλουβας (2*2*2) αν μπορεσω ή της ζευγαρωστρας (1*0,5*0,5)
Σκεφτικα μειγμα για συντηριση και μειγμα για αναπαραγωγη και πτερορροια.
Με τις αυοτρωφες τα εκανα λαθος (αυτος ειναι και ο σκοπος του παροντος θεματος, να σας πω τις σκεψεις μου και να διωρθωσω τα λαθη μου) μου
ακουγετε καλυτερη η συχνοτητα χωριγησης τους που προτινε ο jk.
Χορταρικά αν γινετε καθημερινα και χορταρικά που βρισκουν τα πουλια αναλογα με τις εποχες του χρονου αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα.
Συχνότητα πολυβιταμηνων οπως στο προγραμμα για τα καναρινια.
Πανω κατω αυτο εχω στο μυαλο μου.
Το ποιο δυσκολο ειναι η διαχείριση της θυληκιας καρδερινας που πρεπει να σου στρωσει φωλια, να κλωσησει, να ταισει, να δεχτει δακτυλιδια.

Σιγουρα θα εχω παραλείψει και πραγματα που με την βοηθεια ολων θα διορθωθουν.

Αντρεα ο εκτροφεας αυτος που αναφερεις αν θυμαμαι καλα εκανε εσωτερικη εκτρωφη σωστα;

----------


## mitsman

κ ομως Κωστα, για εμενα ηταν επιτυχια.... εστω και ετσι οταν καποιος εντελως ασχετος σαν εμενα στην καρδερινα πεταει μια 5αδα καρδερινες και αλλη μια 4αδα και αλλη μια 4αδα η οποια ειχε μαυρη τελεια και εχασα τους νεοσσους τις 2 πρωτες μερες, για εμενα ειναι επιτυχια...  πρωτη μου φορα ηταν!

Για εμενα λειτουργησε και θα το ξανακανω.... οταν με τα χρονια θα εχω την ευχαιρια των ζευγαριων να κανω δοκιμες στην αναπαραγωγη τους θα κανω! προς το παρον δεν αλλαζω!
Ετσι κι αλλιως λογο χρονου οχι φασκομηλο αλλα ουτε ice tea  δεν προλαβαινω να τους βαλω.....

Οσο για το φερτι βιτ το χρησιμοποιω αποκλειστικα σε ΟΛΑ τα ζευγαρια των καναρινιων και κοκατιλ που εχω και ποτε δεν ειχα ουτε προβλημα δυστοκιας αλλα ουτε και των 2 αυγων.... 
Ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του... σεβαστη..... πες το δικο σου προγραμμα, να πω και το δικο μου να πει και ο Ανδρεας να πει και ο Μητσος και στη συνέχεια ο Θοδωρης θα κανει αυτο που τον παιρνει που ειναι εφικτο για εκεινον και που για εκεινον θεωρητικα ειναι το καλυτερο!  ΑΝ κατι ηταν δεδομενο οτι αυτο ειναι το απολυτο τοτε δεν θα καναμε συζητησεις ουτε φορουμ θα υπηρχαν ουτε τιποτα.... θα γραφαμε οδηγους, κανε εκεινο εκεινο και εκεινο και θα τελειωνε το παραμυθι..... μεχρι τοτε............ ο καθενας την γνωμη του....

----------


## adreas

Και  εγώ  όπως  το  έγραψες  Δημήτρη θα  έκανα,  με  μόνη  προϋπόθεση να  κρατούσα  σημειώσεις και  να  αντέγραφα ένα  ένα  τα  βήματα.!!! JK  το  θέμα  είναι  να  πάρει   μπροστά το  θηλυκό  κατά 70  ίσως  και παραπάνω  τις  100 θα  κάτσει  το  θέμαείναι  να πάρει.

----------


## jk21

> JK  το  θέμα  είναι  να  πάρει   μπροστά το  θηλυκό  κατά 70  ίσως  και παραπάνω  τις  100    θα  κάτσει   το  θέμα είναι  να πάρει.


για να το λες θα ξερεις  .... δεν εδωσα ομως ολα τα δεδομενα ... συνηθως αν παρει μπροστα και γεννησει ,ποσοι αφηνουν μεσα τον αρσενικο (δικαιολογημενα ή αδικαιολογητα απο φοβο που πραγματι δεν ειναι ανυπαρκτος παντα ,οπως νομιζω οτι ειναι ανυπαρκτος εως απιθανος στα καναρινια )  ; αν ο αρσενικος αφαιρεθει ποσες μενουν αταραχες και συνεχιζουν το κλωσσημα; αυτο ηθελα να πω ,αλλα κανω αποτυχημενα μαθηματα <<λακωνα >> τελευταια ... δεν ειναι στην φυση μου !!!!

για τα θηλυκα bella di note , λιναροσπορο ,φυτρα alfalfa ....

----------

